# 65 GTO restoration



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is my 1965 GTO that I have been doing a frame off restoration on. Its a cherry body, never
wrecked, did the usual patching in the trunk, leaking back glass, ya know, but no other rust issues.
Now I have a question on front suspension paint correctness: Are the upper control arm shafts
painted black, as the control arms, or are they natural iron? Also, I will be replacing the wind shield
and back glass, and have ck around about getting the new glass date coded, same as the original.
Has anyone had experience with this ? I was recommended to use ECS Automotive Concepts,
has anyone here purchased their date coded glass? Does the date code etching look as good
as the original? Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Dave,

I used my original Soft Ray glass in my 65 when I did my frame-up restoration so I can’t help with the reproduction glass question.

With regard to the upper control arm shafts, I painted mine black after researching many original and high quality originally restored cars.

Cheers


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

You're doing great work, what a shop to work in!


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks you guys, but I want to set the
Record straight, I am having the 
Body and frame rotisseried at a local 
Resto shop, i am doing the engine
And drive train in my shop. I will post 
Pics of the front suspension assembly 
As it progresses, at my place. Tigr,
Wat about the upper control arm 
Washers, and bolts, I read on a thread
Here that they should be natural bare
Metal? Dave


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

paint4metal said:


> Thanks you guys, but I want to set the
> Record straight, I am having the
> Body and frame rotisseried at a local
> Resto shop, i am doing the engine
> ...


It is possible that it depends on which factory the car was assembled as what works for one assembly plant may not be the same for another.

This may help? Concours judging guide PDF









GTOAA Concours Judging Standards — GTO Association of America


Concours Judging Standards — GTO Association of America




gtoaa.org


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

OK, Much appreciated, the attachment is very helpful. I think wat I'll do is paint the cross shafts, and leave the
washers and bolts natural, so I can always paint them black later, if necessary. Hope to get the front suspension on next week. Still gotta figure out the glass situation, anyone who knows a source for high quality, American made ( if that's possible) replacement , date coded glass, please chime in. Dave


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

paint4metal said:


> The control arm washers and nuts are natural metal or clear cadmium plated. I plated mine so they age well while retaining the OEM look.
> 
> Thanks you guys, but I want to set the
> Record straight, I am having the
> ...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

paint4metal said:


> OK, Much appreciated, the attachment is very helpful. I think wat I'll do is paint the cross shafts, and leave the
> washers and bolts natural, so I can always paint them black later, if necessary. Hope to get the front suspension on next week. Still gotta figure out the glass situation, anyone who knows a source for high quality, American made ( if that's possible) replacement , date coded glass, please chime in. Dave


Not a glass expert and one windshield looks the same as another to me, but I purchased a new tinted windshield for my '68 from Auto City Classic. I had it brought to a car show there were at that I go to and it saved the shipping. Again, looked good to me and others have recommended them. They date code the glass upon $$request, but can't speak for quality or exactness.





__





Auto City Classic | Parts for Classic Cars & Trucks | 1958 Chevy Specialists


Brand new auto glass, gas tanks, aluminum radiators, power windows, brakes, steering wheels, and more for classic car, truck, hot rod and muscle car restoration projects. Over 30 years of expertise! Specializing in 1958 Chevrolet.




www.autocityclassic.com


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok, got it , I painted the cross shafts yesterday, with some correct gloss 
Lacquer, from the old days. I left the 
Bolts and washers natural 👍. I will 
Ck with auto city classic, thanks for
The lead. Dave


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Correction - control arm bolts for 65, nuts for later years.


----------



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

paint4metal said:


> Here is my 1965 GTO that I have been doing a frame off restoration on. Its a cherry body, never
> wrecked, did the usual patching in the trunk, leaking back glass, ya know, but no other rust issues.
> Now I have a question on front suspension paint correctness: Are the upper control arm shafts
> painted black, as the control arms, or are they natural iron? Also, I will be replacing the wind shield
> ...


Dave


i have a 65...but nowhere as nice as yours...i reside in Ohio
are u close to Ohio?

am thinking about doing the same as you are?


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

Good luck with your project, I in northern IL.


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

Stripping black painted steering linkage 
From wen it was cool to have everything painted black. Also, picked 
Up NOS lower ball joints. Will be pressing them , and the control arm 
Bushings this week.


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

Been a while , just getting back to the GTO, had a busy work season. I looking for someone to go though 
My WT short block, clean , bore , pistons, rods , maybe use the arma steel crank. Anyone here ever have 
Troy Anderson do work for them?


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

The body with trunk lid, fenders, hood , ect installed, in 2nd primer


----------



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

paint4metal said:


> The body with trunk lid, fenders, hood , ect installed, in 2nd primer


what a set up you have

i was wondering if you could help me

i have a rotisserie...but am having a dickens of a time balancing it so i can turn the car 360 with one hand...Any thoughts?

appreciate your time...and your WORK!


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

paint4metal said:


> Stripping black painted steering linkage
> From wen it was cool to have everything painted black. Also, picked
> Up NOS lower ball joints. Will be pressing them , and the control arm
> Bushings this week.





geto said:


> what a set up you have
> 
> i was wondering if you could help me
> 
> ...


----------



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

do you mean raise/lower the end's so the middle of the rotisserie is level?


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

geto said:


> do you mean raise/lower the end's so the middle of the rotisserie is level?


Wat I mean is , u have to raise, or lower
The body on the axis, evenly, from end
To end, off setting the weight of the body. There should be adjustments on
Each end of ur rotisserie, to do so.
Unlike a crank shaft, that has counter weights, u have to make up for the counter weight, by positioning the body 
Above , or below ur axis line. It’s kinda
Hard to explain, but, I’ll post a pic of my manual, notice the acme threaded 
Rod , which is used to position the body so it is balanced.


----------



## paint4metal (Nov 30, 2021)

paint4metal said:


> Wat I mean is , u have to raise, or lower
> The body on the axis, evenly, from end
> To end, off setting the weight of the body. There should be adjustments on
> Each end of ur rotisserie, to do so.
> ...


I can’t seem to get my camera to
Load the pic, but go to “ Autotwirler.com, or Eastwood, who 
sells them, they have good pics.
Good luck, Dave


----------



## geto (Sep 6, 2021)

paint4metal said:


> I can’t seem to get my camera to
> Load the pic, but go to “ Autotwirler.com, or Eastwood, who
> sells them, they have good pics.
> Good luck, Dave


Dave
thanks for all your help!!

tom


----------

